# uwin 2.9.1 for windows 7 64bit



## mafia97 (Sep 9, 2011)

hi all,
i am looking for uwin 2.9.1,for learning unix.but i cant seem to find a version compatible with windows 7.
there is a error message for ast54.dll and posix.dll.
can anyone find me a working version of uwin or any unix shell that offers me basic command like : ed,cat,chmod etc.
thanks in advance


----------



## Frick (Sep 9, 2011)

Would Windows Services for UNIX be kinda what you're after? Wikipedia and download link.

Although it seems like they (MS) runs Subsystem for UNIX-based Applications nowadays. But I really have no idea, but I hope the links help a bit.


----------



## ron732 (Sep 9, 2011)

According to AT&T Research UWIN is compatible with almost all versions of Windows. Check the "for more information" link for UWIN on middle of the page. It has a good UWIN Overview. You can get UWIN source and binary at the bottom of the page.

UWIN source,binary, and documentation


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 10, 2011)

ya i m looking for kornshell type software.
it is required for my studies,just checking your links,will report soon


----------



## ron732 (Sep 10, 2011)

The UWIN documentation says the following



> UWIN contains:
> ■ Libraries that emulate a UNIX environment by implementing the UNIX Application Programming Interface (API)
> ■ Include files and development tools such as cc(1), yacc(1), lex(1), and make(1).
> ■ ksh(1) (the Korn Shell) and over 250 utilities such as ls(1), sed(1), cp(1), stty(1), etc.



Hopefully it should meet the requirements for your studies.


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 11, 2011)

hi all
thanks for that at&t link
it works flawlessly,but i need to use command su also(super user command),it asks for password,i dont have any.
need to get that working,do you know the password?


----------



## ron732 (Sep 11, 2011)

I believe that Windows account settings are mapped to UWIN. If you login to Windows with an adminstrator account then you should be able to use that account password for the command su.


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 12, 2011)

i dont use any password on my windows account and its a administrator account,still its asking for password.


----------



## LordJummy (Sep 12, 2011)

then set up a password and then use it lol.


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 13, 2011)

your idea not working,tried .


----------



## ron732 (Sep 14, 2011)

I installed UWIN on my system and tried to use the su command without any success. I think it might be easier if you use a Linux LiveCD or install a Linux distro in a virtual machine. Do you have to use UWIN?


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 15, 2011)

ya i have to use uwin only,as this is the software used in my college and required for my studies.
anyways su command is not so important,rest commands work,i am happy.
thanks alot guys


----------

